

Living with Cancer in Silicon Valley - emilam
http://radiowalker.wordpress.com/2009/03/05/living-with-cancer-in-silicon-valley/

======
hendler
Very positive article, but also a humbling balance to the hard work we do -
perhaps to be immortal.

